# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Festival zu Beginn der buddhistischen Fastenzeit

## wein4tler

Der Farang; Von: Björn Jahner | 22.07.18

*Volksfeste voller Lokalkultur*
Prachtvolle Kerzenprozessionen zum Beginn der buddhistischen Fastenzeit

THAILAND: Mit kunstvoll geschnitzten Figuren aus Kerzenwachs drücken die Einwohner Thailands zu Khao Phansa ihre tiefe Verehrung Buddhas aus. Die beeindruckendsten Wahrzeichen des Festes können beim Wachsskulpturen-Festival in Ubon Ratchathani bestaunt werden. Welche Festivitäten noch den Beginn der buddhistischen Fastenzeit markieren.

*Asanha Bucha und Khao Phansa*

Mit zwei religiösen Feiertagen beginnt Ende Juli die buddhistische Fastenzeit. Der Asanha-Bucha-Tag am Freitag, 27. Juli, erinnert an die erste Predigt Buddhas in der Öffentlichkeit vor fünf Schülern. Die Gläubigen spenden den Tempeln an diesem Tag Kerzen, die den Mönchen während der Fastenzeit als Lichtquelle beim Lesen der heiligen buddhistischen Texte dienen sollen. Am Samstag, 28. Juli, folgt Khao Phansa. Dieser Feiertag steht ganz für den Beginn der Fastenzeit, jene drei Monate, während der die Mönche sich strikt an ihre religiösen Pflichten halten müssen. Im Allgemeinen ist dies auch die Zeit, wenn die junge Männer für eine begrenzte Zeit ins Klos*ter gehen. Entsprechend finden zu Beginn des Fastenmonats überall Ordinationsfeierlichkeiten statt.

In Saraburi wird ein Tak-Bat-Dok-Mai-Zeremonie ausgerichtet, bei denen die Bevölkerung den Mönchen Blumen überreicht. Foto: Tourism Authority of Thailand
In Saraburi wird ein Tak-Bat-Dok-Mai-Zeremonie ausgerichtet, bei denen die Bevölkerung den Mönchen Blumen überreicht. Foto: Tourism Authority of Thailand
Anlässlich zum Beginn der für Buddhisten wichtigsten Zeitspanne im Jahr werden im ganzen Land fröhliche Festivals ausgerichtet, die im Einklang mit den lokalen Traditionen und Überzeugungen stehen. Auch ausländische Touristen sind herzlich willkommen, diesen einzigartigen Feierlichkeiten voller Lokalkultur beizuwohnen.

*Saraburi*

Im Wat Phra Phutthabat überreichen Einwohner sowie Besucher den Mönchen während der Tak-Bat-Dok-Mai-Zeremonie von Donnerstag, 26. Juli bis Samstag, 28. Juli (zweimal täglich, 9.30 und 15 Uhr) gelbe und weiße Blumen zum Erwerb religiöser Verdienste. Zu den weiteren Aktivitäten zählen Kerzenzeremonien und Almosen-Übergaben an 3.000 Mönche.

*Ayutthaya*

Mit prachtvoll geschmückten Booten werden in Ayutthaya die Kerzen über den Khlong Lat Chado in die Tempel gebracht. Tourism Authority of Thailand
Mit prachtvoll geschmückten Booten werden in Ayutthaya die Kerzen über den Khlong Lat Chado in die Tempel gebracht. Tourism Authority of Thailand
Am Samstag, 28. Juli wird das „Ayutthaya Khao Phansa Festival“ auf dem Lat-Chado-Markt im Bezirk Pak Hai ausgerichtet. Um das traditionelle Leben der Bevölkerung am Fluss zum Ausdruck zu bringen, werden hier die Kerzen mit Booten im Rahmen einer feierlichen Prozession auf dem Khlong Lat Chado in die Tempel gebracht.

*Suphan Buri*

Am Wat Pa Wat Pa Lelai Woravihara werden am Freitag, 27. Juli und Samstag, 28. Juli beeindruckende Umzüge veranstaltet, bei denen riesige Wachsskulpturen durch die Stadt gefahren werden. Das Festival ist bekannt für seine beeindruckenden kulturellen Aufführungen, stimmungsvollen Tänze und Präsentationen von Kunsthandwerk aus den 10 Distrikten.

*Ubon Ratchathani*

Beim Internationalen Wachsskulpturenfestival versammeln sich im Thung-Si-Muang-Park von Montag, 23. Juli bis Samstag, 28. Juli Künstler aus der ganzen Welt, um zur Verehrung Buddhas aufwendig geschnitzte Skulpturen aus Kerzenwachs herzustellen, die jedes Jahr tausende Besucher in die Isaan-Stadt locken. Einige der prächtigen Unikate erreichen sogar eine Höhe von mehreren Metern, weshalb das Festival als weltweit einzigartig gilt.

*Nakhon Phanom*

Am Samstag, 28. Juli wird im Wat Phra That Phanom wieder ein beeindruckendes Kerzenfestival veranstaltet, zu dessen Höhepunkten prachtvolle Prozessionen und die Wahl der „Miss Candle“ zählen.

*Nan*

Beim Kerzenfestival im Wat Boon Yuen im Bezirk Wiang Sa am Sonntag, 29. Juli überreicht die Bevölkerung den Mönchen in den Morgenstunden Speisen und Kerzen, während nachmittags der Erwerb religiöser Verdienste („Tambun“) im Mittelpunkt steht.

Mit Ok Phansa endet die buddhistische Fastenzeit am Mittwoch, 24. Oktober.

----------

